# Help guys please



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys, got this plant last nite but couldn't find any info/name of it or anything. Has anyone seen it? Is it a terrestrial plant?

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like Dracena to me.

http://plantgeek.net/plant-276.htm


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

thats not cool, exactly what it looks like, thanks though


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Take the plant back, maybe bring some prints from the web showing it's not really an aquatic plant and ask for an exchange.

Every time I see this plant and mondo grass in tanks at pet stores (usually the big box, mall type) I`m tempted to say something since it`s only going to discourage, rip-off and piss people off...I suppose if they cared or new better the plants wouldn`t even be there. C`est la vie.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Yea i'm going to keep it anyways b/c I like the look of it, but I bought it from North american fish breeders on kingston rd. You'd think they of all people would know


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

If you want to keep it, it will do fine as a houseplant. It doesn't even need particularly wet soil. If it has roots, you can just go ahead and plant it in a pot. If it doesn't you might want to root it either in water or moist vermiculite first. There are many forms of dracaena with attractively patterned leaves.

The plant sold as 'lucky bamboo' is also a dracaena, often with the leaves trimmed off to make it look more bamboo-like. It's actually completely unrelated to bamboo, which is botanically a grass.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

so just throw it in a glass of water till it roots?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

crxmaniac said:


> so just throw it in a glass of water till it roots?


More or less. Keep most of the leaves out of the water. Roots usually form at nodes ('joints' or places where leaves attach) so remove leaves if necessary so that a couple of nodes are in the water. Give it light -- a windowsill is good, even this time of year. If you can, don't let the water get too cold. If there's hot air from the furnace blowing over it (registers are often under windows) you might want to put a clear plastic bag over it so it doesn't dry out before the roots form.

If the end is rotten, cut back to healthy tissue and let it dry for an hour or two before you put it in water.


----------

